# Gromgrom's Scorpion Picture thread



## gromgrom (May 10, 2011)

Figure I'll copy AzJohn and upload some fun pictures of some of the species I keep or have kept. 

Babycurus jacksoni 












Androctonus mauretanicus



























---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------

Leiurus quinquestriatus

















Centruroides gracilis






Sarcastro's male on loan 


























---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------

Vaejovis spinigerus






















Hottentotta caboverdensis


----------



## neubii18 (May 10, 2011)

Sweet!I love the andro!Will you be selling any babies when you get some?Maybe we could trade for A.a slings when I get some?


----------



## gromgrom (May 10, 2011)

asn1234 said:


> Sweet!I love the andro!Will you be selling any babies when you get some?Maybe we could trade for A.a slings when I get some?


definitely! will be a while though


----------



## neubii18 (May 10, 2011)

Are they adults yet?I'll be pairing mine probably this weekend.


----------



## gromgrom (May 10, 2011)

asn1234 said:


> Are they adults yet?I'll be pairing mine probably this weekend.


these guys are a molt away, maybe two. guessing 5th instar, i missed photographing a molt i believe.... but...
3rd instar, arrived
                             4th                  5th
10/15/2010	12/16/2010	3/25/2011


----------



## AzJohn (May 11, 2011)

Sweet pictures, my camera is on loan. I got some new critters that need their picture taken.


----------



## gromgrom (May 11, 2011)

AzJohn said:


> Sweet pictures, my camera is on loan. I got some new critters that need their picture taken.


Looking forward to it! You have some great looking scorps!


----------



## gromgrom (May 30, 2011)

Androctonus bicolor











Rhopalurus junceus






Centruroides gracilis (MORE)


----------



## bioshock (May 30, 2011)

Awesome pictures im totally JEALOUS!!!! Haha!!


----------



## neubii18 (May 30, 2011)

How big is your bicolor?And I'm getting some A.mauretanicus 3rd instars soon!Can't wait!And one of my P.leiosoma females looks like she'll pop in a month or too!


----------



## gromgrom (May 30, 2011)

asn1234 said:


> How big is your bicolor?And I'm getting some A.mauretanicus 3rd instars soon!Can't wait!And one of my P.leiosoma females looks like she'll pop in a month or too!


theyre about 2" long.


----------



## Danimal (May 30, 2011)

What instar is the A. mauri?


----------



## gromgrom (May 30, 2011)

Danimal said:


> What instar is the A. mauri?


i didnt record molts back then, but they SHOULD be 1 away from adulthood. AFAIK.  I dont know their specie well enough to say from tailsize yet

also should note their final pic was me being an idiot. Assumed they were the same instar and adults since males have larger tails. The "FEMALE" on the right molted out and they have the same size tails and are both in fact female, due to pectinal sexing


----------



## Danimal (May 31, 2011)

I have to ask, what is AFAIK? lol


----------



## sfpearl300z (May 31, 2011)

It's an acronym

AFAIK = *A*s *F*ar *A*s *I* *K*now


----------



## Danimal (May 31, 2011)

of course. :wall: Thanks!


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 25, 2011)

Rhopalurus junceus











Centruroides sculpturatus
Took them to the reptile show, each one housed one sling each, and i wasnt done. Now they're all living communally. 





brood 4






some blacklighting!


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jun 25, 2011)

Interesting blacklighting pictures, we don't see those very often! 

What size deli containers are the baby C. sculpturatus in?


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 25, 2011)

2nscorpx said:


> Interesting blacklighting pictures, we don't see those very often!
> 
> What size deli containers are the baby C. sculpturatus in?


smallest of the small. think theyre 2oz. my friend sean uses 4oz, and as usual, those 4oz are better. you could keep a sculpt in the 4oz's he uses until almost adulthood. 

right now theyre in a giant community. i can try to get good pics. 

as for the blacklighting pics, yeah, i just collect their exoskeletons and store them away, as they florescence for like a year to 18 months, or somewhere around there.

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------

My hive of sculpts

yes, this is after i gave around 10 away at the reptile show to buddies in the area for free. I definitely think every keeper should have some. 

before i flipped bark



























the motherload


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 28, 2011)

this little guy was funny. he kept getting lost






i missed the shot where this P trans had one in each hand and one in his mouth


----------



## mma316 (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome C. sculpt colony. Great pics, man!


----------



## Xanthopus (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice scorps! Haha the cite litrle guy on the adult tail was so cute haha! Great collection .


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 28, 2011)

Salticidae said:


> Nice scorps! Haha the cite litrle guy on the adult tail was so cute haha! Great collection .


I try to only post the most interesting pics in this topic, if possible, and it so happen the sculpts are goofy as can be.


----------



## Xanthopus (Jun 28, 2011)

Baby scorps are cute haha. Very curious animals my baby scorps also walk aroun the entire tank on top of each other and on their mom before i seperate them lol.


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 29, 2011)

Salticidae said:


> Baby scorps are cute haha. Very curious animals my baby scorps also walk aroun the entire tank on top of each other and on their mom before i seperate them lol.


Yeah and its real cute when they get scared and run back to mommy. haha


----------



## Xanthopus (Jun 29, 2011)

Haha yeah. Hey i missed ur picture of the LQ i cant believe it! What instar is it at now?


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 29, 2011)

Salticidae said:


> Haha yeah. Hey i missed ur picture of the LQ i cant believe it! What instar is it at now?


haha its a fast grower! its 4i now! molted a week or two in my care, then it took another month or so for 4i. I dont understand why people say its so hard to get them to molt. They must not be keeping them hot enough. 

They truely are gorgeous at early instars, and mine is more skittish and ready to run than fight. I assume they get their balls around adulthood


----------



## Xanthopus (Jun 29, 2011)

Cool, thats very fast growth! a few more molts and its an adult. Truly gorgeous when adults i must agree too.


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 29, 2011)

Salticidae said:


> Cool, thats very fast growth! a few more molts and its an adult. Truly gorgeous when adults i must agree too.


See I was never really into them until I got one myself. I personally like desert species much more than tropical, barring my Rhopalurus and C. gracilis. 

They were like Tityus are this year, every new person wants to get their hands on them. I wonder what will be popular next year?


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jun 29, 2011)

gromgrom said:


> See I was never really into them until I got one myself. I personally like desert species much more than tropical, barring my Rhopalurus and C. gracilis.
> 
> They were like Tityus are this year, every new person wants to get their hands on them. I wonder what will be popular next year?


I currently am more interested in tropical species, and, yes, Tityus and Rhopalurus are my "favorite" right now...and not everyone necessarily wants Tityus.

Maybe Lychas, Grosphus, Rhopalurus, and rarer Centruroides...I know someone who can get C. nitidus and C. arctimanus here in the U.S, not to mention many "rare" species.


----------



## Xanthopus (Jun 29, 2011)

gromgrom said:


> See I was never really into them until I got one myself. I personally like desert species much more than tropical, barring my Rhopalurus and C. gracilis.
> 
> They were like Tityus are this year, every new person wants to get their hands on them. I wonder what will be popular next year?


I want my hands on those LQs! Not literally of course. I dont know much about scorpion trends, but i only get those i like :}.


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 29, 2011)

Salticidae said:


> I want my hands on those LQs! Not literally of course. I dont know much about scorpion trends, but i only get those i like :}.


Ive got through alot of different species. I definitely love the Rhopalurus for their colors, communal behavior as adults (big factor), and especially when they hiss 

I'm really into fattails/thicktails (androctonus/parabuthus). but what I'm really looking for are some Orthochirus sp. and Androctonus crassucaudia. Thinking of trading the last of my dubia for some of those...


----------



## Xanthopus (Jun 29, 2011)

I too am looking for orthochirus. I alr have 1 PT in premolt and 4 AAs waiting for me to collect. Orthochirus are really great scorps, they are so small so they dont take up too much space. I also read that they are communal, is that true?


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 29, 2011)

Salticidae said:


> I too am looking for orthochirus. I alr have 1 PT in premolt and 4 AAs waiting for me to collect. Orthochirus are really great scorps, they are so small so they dont take up too much space. I also read that they are communal, is that true?


From what I've read online, and seen pics of, they are communal. (not sure about all of the genus... I've never kept them).


----------



## Xanthopus (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh ok. I see some inessis comm together, really beautiful, they are very active at night, burrowing away. Seen vids of them, very interesting scorpions.


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 29, 2011)

Salticidae said:


> Oh ok. I see some inessis comm together, really beautiful, they are very active at night, burrowing away. Seen vids of them, very interesting scorpions.


Yeah, the exact reason I'm getting them is that they're interesting. Using their tail as antennae? I'm sold. I love unique species/genuses.


----------



## GS (Jun 29, 2011)

Can't believe i missed this..
This is an awesome "picture gallery of scorpions" by itself  
Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## Xanthopus (Jun 29, 2011)

Using their tails as antennae? Not sure but they use their huge tails to dig, i love that they are so small and yet they have such a huge tail.


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 29, 2011)

Salticidae said:


> Using their tails as antennae? Not sure but they use their huge tails to dig, i love that they are so small and yet they have such a huge tail.


They wave them back and forth to "scan" their prey or other Orthochirus. Watch some videos on youtube, its really cool! 



GS said:


> Can't believe i missed this..
> This is an awesome "picture gallery of scorpions" by itself
> Keep up the good work mate!


Thanks GS! I really enjoy these species! And as you can tell, some are pretty photogenic!


----------



## Xanthopus (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh i see, really cool! I just asked my frend if he has any for sale, hope he does at a good price


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 29, 2011)

Salticidae said:


> Oh i see, really cool! I just asked my frend if he has any for sale, hope he does at a good price


Theyre really tiny if you didnt see  like an inch or so long. Theresa from T inc showed me some of her stock. I'd love to have a hive of them like I do the sculpts.


----------



## Xanthopus (Jun 30, 2011)

i would love a ten gallon tank with a COLONY of them . But im on a tight budget right now and those orthochirus gotta wait haha. But i cant wait to get my hands on them! :}.


----------



## gromgrom (Jul 23, 2011)

Parabuthus liosoma






U. mordax - gravid 






C. gracilis new brood






I LOVE THE COLORS! This latest female gave me some ridicuously good looking babies. Sarcastro, Envyizm, and Ken all got a share of the brood. This one is 4i.






L. quinquestratus 4i











Tityus stigmurus 3i






Androctonus australis 2i


----------



## shining (Jul 23, 2011)

great pics grom.
i really like those gracilis.that baby on the tail of the bark is hilarious and so is that p.trans with its food.
keep em coming!!


----------



## neubii18 (Jul 25, 2011)

I could get some O.innesi locally for $40 each.Is it possible to sex a pair?I'm really considering getting some if I can sex them.

5th scorpion down:
http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/animals/scorpions-centipedes-millipedes-and-other-bugs/

And really cool pictures Grom grom!


----------



## gromgrom (Jul 25, 2011)

asn1234 said:


> I could get some O.innesi locally for $40 each.Is it possible to sex a pair?I'm really considering getting some if I can sex them.
> 
> 5th scorpion down:
> http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/animals/scorpions-centipedes-millipedes-and-other-bugs/
> ...


another big named vendor also has them for $35 each in the US. I dont have room for a tank for them to tunnel in... yet. gotta buy a new rack system here.  first.


----------



## neubii18 (Jul 25, 2011)

gromgrom said:


> another big named vendor also has them for $35 each in the US. I dont have room for a tank for them to tunnel in... yet. gotta buy a new rack system here.  first.


What kind of rack system do you use for scorps?You could PM me since this is way off topic or not,it's up to you.


----------



## gromgrom (Jul 25, 2011)

asn1234 said:


> What kind of rack system do you use for scorps?You could PM me since this is way off topic or not,it's up to you.


Ah  its okay. I just bought a new one today  The $50 home depot 54" one, since my closet is too small for the 72" one. I'd recommend it. My buddy uses them too for his desert species so I figured I'd pick one up too.


----------



## gromgrom (Aug 10, 2011)

The P. trans are hitting 4i! 







C. gracilis
my favorite colorform





My favorite specie for a reason! 






T. stigs, chillin. One just molted to 3i (not pictured)





Okay this isnt a scorpion but I recently picked this and the genic up for SUPER CHEAP. 

she's such a calm sweetheart! never kicks! 
T. stirmi





A. geniculata








OH YEAH, surprise! Two broods in the last 48 hours. Locals in Columbus Ohio will be getting these for free. Might sell more, or give them away on here too. All I know is everyone wants a colony 

Our very own local, 
U. mordax


----------



## Hendersoniana (Aug 11, 2011)

wow nice! My P Trans is about to hit the 4i mark too! So fat its tergites are splitting apart from each other . I love ur T stigs and the tarantulas are just gigantic! Envy envy, nice collection my friend! Oh and gratz on ur 2 broods in 48 hrs .


----------



## Bazzgazm (Aug 11, 2011)

Honestly. As much as i love the big massive theraphosa species... the genic is a great tarantula to have at that size... VEry impressive and still some color...

i'm itching to get these nhandu vulpines (Whatever they are now) this local petshop has.. Pretty good size, and seem pretty calm.

They've also gotten in some o. wahlberghi but they're a bit overpriced on both.


----------



## gromgrom (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Hender



Bazzgazm said:


> Honestly. As much as i love the big massive theraphosa species... the genic is a great tarantula to have at that size... VEry impressive and still some color...
> 
> i'm itching to get these nhandu vulpines (Whatever they are now) this local petshop has.. Pretty good size, and seem pretty calm.
> 
> They've also gotten in some o. wahlberghi but they're a bit overpriced on both.


Yeah a buddy of mine got me back into T's. Annddd they're both incredibly calm, and dont kick at me! Or try to bite (knock on wood). Really increases their value in my eyes, especially when I prefer Avics  

I've never kept o. wahlberghi. I wouldnt pay more than $15 each for them. (Then again that's just my opinion)

Never heard of that Nhandu specie.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Aug 11, 2011)

Lucky you, I have a nhandu chromatus but she/he is fiesty! Will kick hair when rehousing, i just fed her and in an attempt to lure her out with a roach treat, she grabbed it from my forceps and ripped the poor thing into 2. Opistophthalmus wahlberghis are fantastic looking scorpions, i love their built! I find them very unique too, u shld get one. I shld get one haha .


----------



## Shadowcompany (Aug 11, 2011)

Very beautiful! Centruroides gracilis Is called  "black wood scorpion" in our country China.


----------



## gromgrom (Nov 23, 2011)

new pictures. it'd take to long for me to label things and it should be pretty obs what everything is.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice scorpion additions Grom! By the look of the tubs of scorplings, im guessing you have your hands pretty full .


----------



## gromgrom (Nov 23, 2011)

Not really, sold alot, and acquired much more. I have like ten projects to last me through the winter.


----------



## Hornets inverts (Nov 23, 2011)

Great scorps you have there, wish we could keep Cents over here . Any chance of pics of how you house your collection?


----------



## gromgrom (Nov 23, 2011)

Hornets inverts said:


> Great scorps you have there, wish we could keep Cents over here . Any chance of pics of how you house your collection?


sure thing. 

The lamp on the left normally points to the bicolor and liosoma

LEFT TO RIGHT
top row: H. arizonensis juvi, P. liosoma slings, H. paucidens slings, P. trans slings, Tityus serralatus, H. caboverdensis slings, B. jacksoni slings
second row: S. polymorpha juvi, A. bicolor females, P. liosoma
third row: A. bicolor males, C. sculpt colonies in the back, H. caboverdensis adult, LQ's, A. australis slings, A. amourexi adults
final row: H. pallidus females (drying out the enclosures, new additions), Tityus stigmurus, C. gracilis adults (need new enclosure), R. junceus, C. gracilis slings
Bottom: B. lats, and B. dubia. 







When I get my own place I'll be able to properly heat and arrange them. Just bought a new rack to put my T's on and this ones over capacity.


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 23, 2011)

nice setup, love the horde of liosoma slings!


----------



## gromgrom (Nov 23, 2011)

DansDragons said:


> nice setup, love the horde of liosoma slings!


I've thinned down the hordes of liosoma slings. Did a trade with a vendor for some uncommon T's, and gave Envyizm some.


----------



## gromgrom (Feb 11, 2012)

Sean's Androctonus austrailis






Parabuthus liosoma, pairing both females











Hottentotta caboverdensis






C. gracilis






Androctonus mauritanicus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 8, 2013)

homosex

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gromgrom (Feb 16, 2015)

time to update 2 years later








---------- Post added 02-16-2015 at 07:29 PM ----------

Parabuthus transvaalicus 2014 brood





Centruroides limbatus (first for me!) 2014 brood


----------



## Scorpionluva (Mar 21, 2015)

Very nice collection my friend !!!!!


----------



## gromgrom (Mar 25, 2015)

Centruroides limbatus 4i


Uroplectes olivaceus 4i


Centruroides gracilis


Hadogenes troglodytes molting



Tityus stigmurus and brood


Parabuthus villosus, adult female, gravid again


Parabuthus schlechteri, mature male


Parabuthus transvaalicus, female with 1i brood

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gromgrom (Apr 5, 2015)

Parabuthus transvaalicus and 2i



Parabuthus villosus oranje morph, heavily gravid female



Parabuthus pallidus dark morph, 6i male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gromgrom (Apr 30, 2015)

Uroplectes olivaceus 4i

Hottentotta jayakari adult communal

Parabuthus transvaalicus adult communal

Centruroides limbatus adult communal

Androctonus australis "hector" morph, subadult female

Babycurus jacksoni with brood

Paravaejovis spinigerus freshly molted subadult

Parabuthus schlechteri adult couple

Parabuthus villosus oranje morph adult couple

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## journeys and scorpions (Apr 30, 2015)

You have also a nice collection ...i hope for a long breeding in your Country!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gromgrom (Apr 30, 2015)

Johnny Spadix said:


> You have also a nice collection ...i hope for a long breeding in your Country!


Thanks!  The hobby has been picking up here again. It was in a real slump from 2012-2013, but it seems to be coming back. We have at least 3 other major breeders now that are putting in major work as well (luckily with other species so we dont all just breed the same stuff). Hats off to them as well. I dont know all of their AB usernames, but I have them on facebook!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 30, 2015)

I love the _U. olivaceus_ and _H. jayakari_! Beautiful scorps all around gromgrom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gromgrom (Apr 30, 2015)

pannaking22 said:


> I love the _U. olivaceus_ and _H. jayakari_! Beautiful scorps all around gromgrom


Thanks brother! It took a while to get them all and learn the ropes!


----------



## pannaking22 (May 1, 2015)

gromgrom said:


> Thanks brother! It took a while to get them all and learn the ropes!


I can only imagine! But that puts you at the top as one of the experts then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gromgrom (May 14, 2015)

Opistophthalmus glabrifrons 5i


Parabuthus pallidus 6i female


Parabuthus pallidus 6i male


Uroplectes oliveacus 4i


Parabuthus villosus oranje morph 



Centruroides limbatus 5i, second generation CB in my care!


Odonturus dentatus mid molt


Parabuthus schlechteri pairing


Parabuthus transvaalicus colony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (May 17, 2015)

Awesome collection of scorps gromgrom, really jealous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gromgrom (May 18, 2015)

Hisserdude said:


> Awesome collection of scorps gromgrom, really jealous!


Thank you sir! I have a round of more pairing pics to post soon this week. I recently have acquired half a dozen new projects that I am excited to work with, given I mostly downsized in 2014.


----------



## Hisserdude (May 18, 2015)

gromgrom said:


> Thank you sir! I have a round of more pairing pics to post soon this week. I recently have acquired half a dozen new projects that I am excited to work with, given I mostly downsized in 2014.


Look forward to seeing them!


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 2, 2015)

Hottentotta trilineatus color morphs






---------- Post added 06-02-2015 at 09:10 PM ----------

Parabuthus pallidus dark morph, possibly mature male





Hadogenes troglodytes





Centruroides gracilis





Parabuthus villosus "black morph"




Tityus asthenes




Androctonus australis typical morph




Androctonus australis "hector" morph, freshly molted, no flash


Orthochirus innesi



Parabuthus schlechteri


Parabuthus liosoma

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## gromgrom (Sep 29, 2015)

So... it turned out my villosus black female was not mature yet. Which leads me to believe the other isnt either... The thing is huge. I'm in shock at how big she turned out to be! Cant wait to pair her up again! This time for real  



My first Tityus smithii brood (29)




My first Leiurus quinquestriatus brood! (From an old, weak female and male)


My first Hottentotta jayakari brood
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a308/Dusty_777/IMG_20150731_142523.jpg

My first Tityus asthenes brood (Ive had two since!, second picture is of brood #3)



Tityus stigmurus, my hive is now over 150 easily. Just look at all the broods and different instar specimen! I hope to eventually do this with Parabuthus transvaalicus and my other Tityus species as adults. Large scale colonies are difficult to maintain due to all the broods and food required, but are IMO the pinnacle of 'MERICA that you can do with this hobby. GO BIG OR GO HOME, USA USA USA


Parabuthus schlechteri, getting ready soon to drop


Androctonus bicolor aeneas morph, pairing my second female


Parabuthus transvaalicus, another brood. This one from a larger, brown female that my friend Envyism gave me. This was totally a surprise, he was over and I wanted to pull her and the other females into separate brooding enclosures to find her with a brood! One male was sitting next to her, and as we found them, she batted him away with her metasoma

Reactions: Like 3


----------

